# Adult children V parents



## Australiaherewecome! (Jan 4, 2018)

Was having a chat about this recently:

It's often said that when parents move to another country to live, it's frowned upon if they leave there adult children behind (or the children do not want to go with the parents) but it's acceptable when the children move to another country and leave the parents behind......

Has anyone experienced this and what was the outcome......... Not everyone's views are the same on this discussion.

Be interesting to read.


----------



## mrsmorrow28 (Apr 7, 2018)

Australiaherewecome! said:


> Was having a chat about this recently:
> 
> It's often said that when parents move to another country to live, it's frowned upon if they leave there adult children behind (or the children do not want to go with the parents) but it's acceptable when the children move to another country and leave the parents behind......
> 
> ...


Everyone is entitled to live their life how they choose, in my opinion. Doesn't matter if your the child, parent, sibling.. surely you would get enjoyment out of a loved one doing what makes them happy?

I would have hated it if my family made it difficult for me when I chose to move overseas, much like it was a tense time when we told my husband's family we were relocating to Australia.

Generally, I find that these are opinions held by older generations (my grandparents, his etc) because it's just different to what they are used to


----------



## gratefulfrank (Nov 25, 2017)

this is an interesting topic to tackle.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Australiaherewecome! said:


> Was having a chat about this recently:
> 
> It's often said that when parents move to another country to live, it's frowned upon if they leave there adult children behind (or the children do not want to go with the parents) but it's acceptable when the children move to another country and leave the parents behind......
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say "it's acceptable when the children move to another country and leave the parents behind". I'd say it's less frowned upon - simply because the parents chose to have the children (whereas the children are just born where they're born, zero choice in any of the matter).

But I wouldn't say children leaving their parents behind to migrate isn't frowned upon. There's plenty of guilting happening with that (I've seen it with other migrants as well). It's just a little more socially accepted simply because, again, kids didn't really choose their life they were born into it - parents made the choice to have kids where they did.

That said I have no issue at all with parents migrating. When I was 19, my mum and stepdad would spend 6 months a year abroad and I never begrudged them for it. I suppose it depends on who you ask and the context.


----------

